# Can't Print Color in Windows 10?



## jc235cv (Feb 15, 2016)

Last week, I *installed Windows 10 with Edge* on my Dell desk top computer. I was previously using Windows 7. I like the new features and everything is working well. However, there is one inconvenient exception. I can't print color from web pages or Adobe PDF documents. My 'Word' program is printing color OK. I have an HP 3520 Printer. When I select 'print' from the web or a PDF, I get the black drop-down box. I toggle through its commands choices and then select the 'color' choice. However, it will print only in black. Can anyone offer a solution? Thanks!


----------

